# Towing Mirror Upgrade



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

After many years of fighting the CIPA universal strap on mirrors in the summer for towing the OB and winter for towing the snowmobiles I finally got the chance to upgrade. Here is my new mirror.










It came with a few accessories like this:










and this










and it was all wrapped up in this package








.

It was a new left over 2009 and I didn't think we were going to get one. All the ones located by my dealer got sold before we could say "yes". (I was snowmobiling for the holidays so in and out of cell phone coverage.) This one was number 4. Now for a nice sunny day to clean her and get some proper pictures. Only 500 km on the odometer and all the salt makes her look 10 years old!

Dave


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice Mirrors!!!

I'll bet they provide a great towing experience.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice mirrors. I thought GM supplied full width swing out mirrors on all 3/4 trucks though.

Carey


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When I got my 2006 in late Dec 2005 the mirrors where optional. I like them alot with the 2 types. Makes looking at the wheels and behind the camper easy.

My only complaint is the way it works. Inside the mirror the wires that feeds the heater, motorized tilt and arrow indicator are essentially loose so every time you pull the mirror out it rubs the support bars inside. In my case the rub cause a bare wire and shorted the turn signal so I had to taake the pug out in the door so I still had the oother indicators front and rear while I worked on the short. One whole mirror assembly and $500 later it OK again.

Enjoy the towing experience with the new truck.

They start well in the cold but during warm up use alot of fuel (12 mpg short trip to work). In the summer its alot better at 17 mpg.

Take care


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations. I looked at having those mirrors installed on my new truck but decided against it. I've been driving my 2009 for almost two months now and love it. It's an incredible truck and I'm sure you will love it. Mine has the 5.3L flex fuel in stead of the duramnax. I almost got out of the dealer's parking lot before quit missing my old silverado.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> ..... so every time you pull the mirror out


What? You have to get out of your warm truck to MANUALLY extend the mirrors?









I have this nice little button that extends the mirrors and (when needed) folds them in.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..... so every time you pull the mirror out


What? You have to get out of your warm truck to MANUALLY extend the mirrors?









I have this nice little button that extends the mirrors and (when needed) folds them in.
[/quote]
Hey Jim, Dave probably is ok pushing his vaccum cleaner around the house too...
I guess laziness comes in all varieties!









(I will admit that the power mirrors are great though...







)


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Nice mirrors. I thought GM supplied full width swing out mirrors on all 3/4 trucks though.
> 
> Carey


Thanks everybody for the congratulations.

Standard on the 2500 is a regular mirror (little one). The manual extend camper mirrors are the only option that I am aware of.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet mirrors!!









The accessories aren't bad either.









Might have to think about getting a set of mirrors like that myself.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice mirrors! What the heck is that white stuff on them?









Congratulations! Nice Truck.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

When I bought my towing mirrors off of Jim a bit over a year ago, he didn't wrap them in that nice of a package....of course the price was a LOT cheaper. Jim's mirror's are working great, but I can't wait until the 11 year old turns 16 so I can pass him down my 1500 and pick up a new set of mirrors like this.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll have to try that one. Honey, I need to go out and buy some new towing mirrors....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> When I bought my towing mirrors off of Jim a bit over a year ago, he didn't wrap them in that nice of a package....of course the price was a LOT cheaper. Jim's mirror's are working great, but I can't wait until the 11 year old turns 16 so I can pass him down my 1500 and pick up a new set of mirrors like this.


LOL....

I gave that deal to "Mike" from Chicago. He paid a bit more for his mirrors but got a great 3/4 Suburban (with Quadrasteer...Yea, I still miss that) as part of the package.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..... so every time you pull the mirror out


What? You have to get out of your warm truck to MANUALLY extend the mirrors?









I have this nice little button that extends the mirrors and (when needed) folds them in.
[/quote]
One of the guys at work just bought a new 2009 Ford F250 with everything. There's a button that extends the mirrors and another that folds them against the cab as well as the knob to move the mirror. I'm jealous. But them again I only owe $3000 on my truck, he owes $44,000, so I guess I'll put up with the mirrors I've got.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> ..... so every time you pull the mirror out


What? You have to get out of your warm truck to MANUALLY extend the mirrors?









I have this nice little button that extends the mirrors and (when needed) folds them in.
[/quote]
One of the guys at work just bought a new 2009 Ford F250 with everything. There's a button that extends the mirrors and another that folds them against the cab as well as the knob to move the mirror. I'm jealous. But them again I only owe $3000 on my truck, he owes $44,000, so I guess I'll put up with the mirrors I've got.
[/quote]
So you're saying a power folding mirror isn't worth $41k?!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> One of the guys at work just bought a new 2009 Ford F250 with everything. There's a button that extends the mirrors and another that folds them against the cab as well as the knob to move the mirror. I'm jealous. But them again I only owe $3000 on my truck, he owes $44,000, so I guess I'll put up with the mirrors I've got.


Yea...for $41k, I could easily make my *son* get out of the backseat and extend my mirrors.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

muddy tires said:


> After many years of fighting the CIPA universal strap on mirrors in the summer for towing the OB and winter for towing the snowmobiles I finally got the chance to upgrade. Here is my new mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mirrors!!!

Truck looks nice as well.... gotta love Black!!

Where do you ride/snowmobile/"Ski-Doo"


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> Where do you ride/snowmobile/"Ski-Doo"


Definitely Ski-Doo!! Mostly North-Eastern Ontario but you can get to the trails within an hour or so of Toronto. My son and I were out for a few hours Saturday (he just got his snowmobile license so he's eager to practice which suits me just fine







)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

muddy tires said:


> Where do you ride/snowmobile/"Ski-Doo"


Definitely Ski-Doo!! Mostly North-Eastern Ontario but you can get to the trails within an hour or so of Toronto. My son and I were out for a few hours Saturday (he just got his snowmobile license so he's eager to practice which suits me just fine







)
[/quote]

I get up to Quebec at least once every winter to ride.......... bunch of my friends have made the switch to riding Ontario. We may do the north western Quebec loop this year, we have been doing loops up around Lac St Jean and Mt Valin.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

[/quote]

What? You have to get out of your warm truck to MANUALLY extend the mirrors?









I have this nice little button that extends the mirrors and (when needed) folds them in.
[/quote]

Yes but its usually warm when I need the mirrors.









When I saw they were not powered I was happy because I thought they would more likely to be reliable with one less thing to go wrong







.

The worst reliability I have had with vehicles is the power mirrors and windows and they want so much for spare parts







.

Enjoy them while they work. I wonder how much replacement is for the all can-do-mirrors?

Take care


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> Enjoy them while they work. I wonder how much replacement is for the all can-do-mirrors?


Everyone knows you don't replace/repair mirrors, you simply buy a new Truck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Enjoy them while they work. I wonder how much replacement is for the all can-do-mirrors?


Everyone knows you don't replace/repair mirrors, you simply buy a new Truck.








[/quote]
And now the thread has come full circle!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Enjoy them while they work. I wonder how much replacement is for the all can-do-mirrors?


Everyone knows you don't replace/repair mirrors, you simply buy a new Truck.








[/quote]
And now the thread has come full circle!!!








[/quote]

Nice to see we can come all the way around....


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Where do you ride/snowmobile/"Ski-Doo"


Definitely Ski-Doo!! Mostly North-Eastern Ontario but you can get to the trails within an hour or so of Toronto. My son and I were out for a few hours Saturday (he just got his snowmobile license so he's eager to practice which suits me just fine







)
[/quote]

I get up to Quebec at least once every winter to ride.......... bunch of my friends have made the switch to riding Ontario. We may do the north western Quebec loop this year, we have been doing loops up around Lac St Jean and Mt Valin.
[/quote]

I've heard that it's pretty hard to beat that area for snowmobiling. A tour of la belle province is on my list for when the kids are a bit bigger. That and the trip from Cochrane to Moosonee on James Bay. And some true mountain sledding. And just playing around the cottage. I guess when you're sledding it's all good.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

a group of friends did a trip up to Moosonee last winter, i think they did it with an outfitter guide...... domething tells me you need to do iy taht way to make it on fuel i believe.......... They actually ran into Sandy McArthy (ex Flyer hockey player) on that trip or one of their other Ontario trips....


----------

